# Pacific Surfliner transit transfer free program?



## jcs (Jan 24, 2018)

Can anyone shed some light on how the transit transfer free program work in practice these days? Interesting It appears conductors/ticket attendants no longer issue transfer slips as they done in the past and many personnel these days dont even know the details of the free transit program when asked.

Another interesting thing is it appears while most transit agencies along the rail line are included in the program, LAMTA and San Diego transit, the two largest transit agencies which passengers are most likely to connect to, appears to be not included in the free transfer program, as they mention there is a $2 discount for buying a day pass for those agencies in the cafe car. On the flip side Metrolink offers free transfers to LAMTA almost like a day pass but only requiring a upgrade payment for express buses. Turnstiles on the red/purple lines will open for Metrolink tickets including smart device e tickets. Which is sad as people pay twice as much for Pacific Surfliner tickets compared to Metrolink on the same city pairs.


----------



## sechs (Jan 24, 2018)

Sad or just different audiences?

Metrolink is a commuter railroad with few amenities. The Pacific Surfliner provides intercity service with business class, luggage service, and a cafe car.

People don't ride the Surfliner instead of Metrolink (or Coaster) for the price. They ride for the experience and convenience.


----------



## jcs (Jan 24, 2018)

Probably sad is not the right way to describe it. Though you would expect with the price you pay for the otherwise better experience of riding the Surfliner trains you would expect better deals on transfers to local public transit agencies. Amtrak should include an unlimited day transfer program to LAMTA trains and buses just as Metrolink does as well as SD transit buses and trolley. This is a great deal as a daily pass costs $7 these days.

I still remember when conductors offered on request free transfer one way transfer slips. But nowadays it appears their staff get confused on what the policies are despite being on the brochure.

I also heard they used to under the rail to rail program allow amtrak passengers to transfer to Metrolink trains within the city pairs of the Amtrak ticket. Which makes sense as Metrolink makes more stops than Amtrak Pacific Surfliner therefore some stations would require a transfer to a Metrolink train. But they stopped it about seven years ago. They really should over an option for Surfliner passengers who need to transfer to Metrolink to get to their city to use the same ticket.


----------



## sechs (Feb 2, 2018)

Amtrak doesn't make these decisions. The LOSSAN Rail Corridor Agency does. It's made up of the local transit authorities (although OCTA is the managing agency).

All of these changes have come since it took over management of the Pacific Surfliner from the state. I suspect that they know best how to link the train with their own local transit.


----------

